# Circuito con MC 145026 y Mc 145027



## fucko (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola , estoy pensando en hacer un circuito con un MC145026 y un Mc145027 , para emitir un señar en RF y controlar algun circuito digital , mi problema viene a ser  primero que nada el tema de la antena tengo un circuito que saque de una rvista que habla de como hacer la antena pero dice que donde va la bobina le de solo una vuelta al alambre , pero no tendria que ponerle una antena a esa "bobina" ? ademas que alcance tendria con eso. Lo segundo que me confunde es este grafico :






En donde aparecen los datos como si fuera un registro de desplazamiento piso ,digamos esa es la codificacion ?? estoy muy confundido :S  Gracias


----------



## fucko (Jul 8, 2013)

Aca esta el circuito : 

otra duda :
http://www.unicrom.com/topic.asp?TO...4&Forum_Title=PICs&Topic_Title=Control+Remoto en que unidad vendrian a estar los capacitores que tiene .1 o 0.022 . Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 8, 2013)

Ola Fucko,!saludos cordiales! ,Bueno para que el dato (D6,D7,D8,D9) inserido en el codificador(MC145026) apareza en la salida del decodificador(MC145027) es inperativo que su Direcciones (A1,A2,A3,A4,A5) sean las misma. Portanto lo decodificador(MC145027) so fornece datos validos y correctos  en su salida quando su Direccion (A1,A2,A3,A4,A5) tener la misma codificaciõn del codificador(MC145026). Esa Direcciõn es la seguridad del sistema a no responder a codificaciones externas a tu sistema enpleado. El transmissor no tiene antena y en realidad es la bobina inpresa (osciladora) es quem irradia RF. En el receptor la antena es acoplada a la bobina del receptor super regenerativo por aproximaciõn de dos bobinas. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 8, 2013)

Buenas noches fucko

Los Pines denominados "Direcciones" los tienes que poner al mismo nivel tanto en el MC145026 como en el MC145027.
Estos Integrados funcionan con Lógica de tres estados (Trinarios)

Los Pines de Direcciones los puedes poner a "0" a "1" o al "Aire" pero igual en ambos.

Te aconsejo que leas el Data Sheet, por su sencillez verás que es como "El mecanismo del chupete" 

En cuanto a las Antenas, estos módulos pueden funcionar sin ellas, pero siempre puedes ponerner un pequeño trozo de hilo de ~16cm, lógicamente el alcance se verá aumentado.
Ten en cuenta que esta frecuencia es de "Uso común" y la puede utilizar quien lo desee, tendrás que aceptar las inteferencias producidas por otros usuarios.

Si tienes alguna duda   pregunta 


Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola fucko

Dices: *El tema de la antena; tengo un circuito que saque de una revista que habla de como hacer la antena, pero dice que donde va la bobina le de solo una vuelta.*
Cuál es la relación entre el circuito de la revista y el que se ve en la imagen que adjuntaste ??
Supongo, solo supongo, que la frecuencia de transmisión-recepción viene dada por lo capacitores y las resistencias que se ven en tu esquema.
La antena que viste en la revista, es para esa frecuencia ??
Por consecuencia: la bobina de una sola vuelta es toda la antena. No requiere más nada.

Dices: *además qué alcance tendría con eso.*
Probablemente en las hojas de datos de esos circuitos integrados tendrás la respuesta.

Dices: *En donde aparecen los datos como si fuera un registro de desplazamiento PISO, digamos esa es la codificación?? estoy muy confundido :S Gracias*
Si, efectivamente así es. Solo que no es un registro de desplazamiento.

Cuando se cierra el interruptor, localizado en la parte inferior de tu izquierda del esquema, el transmisor envía los BIT’s de la *dirección*(BUS de dirección); 5 BIT’s.
Posteriormente el transmisor envia los BIT’s de *datos*(BUS de datos); 4 BIT’s.

El receptor hace su trabajo guardando lo 5 BIT’s en el BUS de direcciones y los 4 BIT’s en el BUS de datos.
Como son 5 BIT’s de direcciones y 4 BIT’s de datos puedes:
Controlar 32 dispositivos y de ellos controlar hasta 16 funciones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fucko (Jul 8, 2013)

Ya entendi , se me aclaro bastante la explicacion de mr carlos por lo del registro de desplazamiento , y gracias por el tema del antena el circuito que vi es exactamente el que aparece aca :
http://www.unicrom.com/topic.asp?TOP...Control+Remoto 

mi duda so los capacitores , que valor tienen los que dice .1 o 0.022 , no tienen unidad esta exactamente igual en la revista . Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Jul 8, 2013)

fucko dijo:


> Ya entendi , se me aclaro bastante la explicacion de mr carlos por lo del registro de desplazamiento , y gracias por el tema del antena el circuito que vi es exactamente el que aparece aca :
> http://www.unicrom.com/topic.asp?TOP...Control+Remoto
> 
> mi duda so los capacitores , que valor tienen los que dice .1 o 0.022 , no tienen unidad esta exactamente igual en la revista . Gracias



Buenas de nuevo,

Los valores se refieren a µF (micro Faradios)

Sal U2


----------



## fucko (Jul 8, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo,
> 
> Los valores se refieren a µF (micro Faradios)
> 
> Sal U2



ah bien ya me parecia , o sea simpre que no aparece la unida esta en µF??



otra duda de que tipo tendrian que ser lo capacitores , ya que en la revista dice tipo plate pero no el dielectrico :s gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 8, 2013)

fucko dijo:


> ah bien ya me parecia , o sea simpre que no aparece la unida esta en µF??
> 
> 
> 
> otra duda de que tipo tendrian que ser lo capacitores , ya que en la revista dice tipo plate pero no el dielectrico :s gracias!



Los capacitores tipo "plate" son mui buenos para trabalhar  en RF pero hoy en dia cada vez mas estan escassos de seren encontrados asi tenemos que substituirlos por capacitores ceramicos disco. Parece que la Phillips Argentina fabrica los capacitores tipo plate pero yo nunca los vistos por aca (Brasil) .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fucko (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracias a todos por las respuesta ya vere si consigo los IC para comenzar!


----------



## miguelus (Jul 9, 2013)

Buenos díasfucko

Si no encuentras esos Integrados puedes realizar el diseño basándote en los HT12E y HT12D.
Estos Integrados son prácticamente lo mismo, la diferencia principal es que la codificación es "Binaria" en lugar de "Trinaria" por lo demás realizan la misma función.

Dependiéndo de dónde vivas te regalaría uno (o dos) de cada.

Sal U2.


----------



## fucko (Jul 9, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos díasfucko
> 
> Si no encuentras esos Integrados puedes realizar el diseño basándote en los HT12E y HT12D.
> Estos Integrados son prácticamente lo mismo, la diferencia principal es que la codificación es "Binaria" en lugar de "Trinaria" por lo demás realizan la misma función.
> ...



Vivo en argentina :S investigare acerca de estos ya que un configuracion binaria es mucho mas simple y se puede controlar con circuitos logicos binarios que son lo mas comun . Muchas Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 9, 2013)

Básicamente no hay diferencia entre Lógica Binaria y Trinaría.
Binaria:----à1 ó 0.--------------à 2 estados.
Trinaría:---à1 ó 0 ó abierto.----> 3 estados.

Los IC’s que tienen la característica Trinaría se pueden controlar con los que tienen la característica Binaria o viceversa.

Lo que sí puede ser es que sea más difícil conseguir los MC145026 ó Mc145027 que los HT12E ó HT12D.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fucko (Jul 10, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Básicamente no hay diferencia entre Lógica Binaria y Trinaría.
> Binaria:----à1 ó 0.--------------à 2 estados.
> Trinaría:---à1 ó 0 ó abierto.----> 3 estados.
> 
> ...



MR carlos , estuve viendo los UM3750 , que parecen mas simples y transmiten 12 bit si entendi bien , pero no me quedo claro como les asignas una "direccion" en caso de que quiera utilizar varios a la vez , o tendria que ir a difente frecuancia? Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola fucko

Según veo las hojas de datos, muy por encima, la dirección se les asigna a esos UM3750 por los PIN’s del 1 al 12.
La frecuencia se asigna por una R y una C conectados al PIN 13. La R al Vcc y el C a Tierra.
El PIN 15 selecciona el modo de operación: Alto, Transmite. Bajo, recibe.
Etc:

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## fucko (Jul 10, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola fucko
> 
> Según veo las hojas de datos, muy por encima, la dirección se les asigna a esos UM3750 por los PIN’s del 1 al 12.
> La frecuencia se asigna por una R y una C conectados al PIN 13. La R al Vcc y el C a Tierra.
> ...



Espera a ver si mal no entendi la direccion es lo que "identifica" al circuito de otros , y el dato es lo que se quiere transferir , ahora por lo que entendi en el um3750 Los pines del 1 a 12 son para transmitir 12 bit . 



che mr Carlos otra pregunta con respecto al um 3705 , a este IC como le conecto la bobina y que valor debe llevar , etc . Y mi otra duda cuando se configura como receptor , lo que serian a1 .... a12 vendrian a ser la salidas no? Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Jul 11, 2013)

Buenos días fucko

El UM3750 dispone de 12 lineas de diricionamiento A1... A12. Es como el código de seguridad.
Para poder realizar la comuinicación tendremos que poner la misma codificación (código), tanto en el Encoder como en el Decoder.
En realidad este CI no envía ningún dato, sencillamente, si ambos tienen la misma Codificación en A1...A12, el UM3750 que se utiliza como Decodificador, al recibir una transmisión válida, el Pin 17 se pone a "0" durante el tiempo que dura la recepción.
Esta forma de funcionamieto es muy adecuada para muchas aplicaciones en las que solamente necesitamos un estado de funcionamiento, p.e. activar una alarma

Valores adecuados para el oscilador interno son, 330K para la Resistencia y 100pF para el Condensador la Resistencia va desde el Pin 13 a VCC y el Condensador desde el Pin 13 a masa.
Como dato curioso, este CI es compatible (en parte) con el TH12E/TH12D.

Este CI se puede utilizar como Encoder o como Decoder.

Te puedo comentar que este CI tiene un funcionamiento muy seguro hace muchos años que trabajo con el y jamás he tenído un problema.
La tensión óptima de funcionamiento es de 5VCC, de esta manera se hace compatible con todos los Receptores de datos ya que estos tienen salida TTL.
Desde hace un par de años he tenído problemas para conseguir este CI ya que lleva años obsoleto, pero afortunadamente conseguí una partida (2000 unidades) de ellos en un USA, eso sí algo caros, pero solucioné el problema y ya estoy servido para largo tiempo.

Si necesitas algún UM3750 o algún TH12E/TH12D te los podría ofrecer (sin coste alguno)  

P.D no he entendido el comentario que haces acerca de una Bobina, aclara a que te refieres.

Si necesitas cantidades de Equipos de Telemando, los Chinos los venden a precios ridículos
Últimamente se los compro a ellos.

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 11, 2013)

Hola fucko

El UM3750 tiene varias formas de enlace como se mira en la imagen adjunta.

Cuando el enlace es por RF no se sabe si hay que agregar un amplificador de RF o no.

La antena habría que calcularla según la frecuencia de transmisión.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Jul 11, 2013)

Buenos días MrCarlos y fuko.

Creo que estaís cometiendo un error de interpretación del Data Sheet del UM3750.
Para efectuar el enlace en alguno de los diferentes modos a los que hace referencia en la figura del Data Sheet habría que poner el interface adecuado a uno de los cuatro modos propuestos.

A este CI. no podemos conectare ninguna Antena.

La Salida/Entrada  de Datos , son simplemente *Datos Digitales *.
Si queremos enlazar ambos CI por RF, necesitaremos un módulo TX y un Módulo TX.
La salida de Datos son "0" y "1", la frecuencia esta definida por el valor de R/C conectados en el Pin 13. La salida de Datos Digitales es por el Pin 17, estos Datos se envían al Módulo TX

Cuando utilizamos este CI como Decoder, la entrada de Datos Digitales procedentes del RX se realiza por el Pin 16.

Sal U2


----------



## fucko (Jul 11, 2013)

ahh ya entendi perdon pense que se podian transferir 12 bit , entonces creo que ire a comprar unos mc o unos ht12x, en cuano a la bobina mi duda era para que el circuito oscilador si el IC ya trae un circuito RC que determina la frecuencia , y el tema de calcular los valores del modulo para transmitir en RF!Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 11, 2013)

Hola fucko

La función de este último IC UM3750 es relativamente sencilla.
Uno de ellos se programa como transmisor y el otro como receptor.
Los 2 deben tener la misma combinación en sus 12 BIT’s.
Tienen varia formas de enlace, como ya lo hemos visto. Los 2 deben estar enlazados de la misma forma.
Los 2 deben estar ajustados a la misma frecuencia. Por medio de la R y La C.

Cuando el transmisor –transmite- el receptor lo –oye- pues está –sintonizado- e informa esta condición por su salida T/R Out.

Ahora bien: según el tipo de transmisión que utilizamos será la interfase que se requiera.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fucko (Jul 11, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHH!!claro entonces creo que solo me sirven los HT12x y los MC1450xx asi que vere si los consigo e investigare el circuito de como enlazarlos a traves de RF! Gracias!


----------



## fucko (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr carlos otra duda podria tomar el resto del circuito del mc145026/7 y adaptarlos para el HT12e/d? mas que todo por las res y cap del las pata 11 12 13 del mc .



otra duda Mr carlos , en esta parte del datasheet se refiere a que no hay que conectar los pines de dato a vdd o que no hay que conectarlos a un valor mayor a esta ya que por lo que pude entender del datasheet habla de 2 estado masa o no conectado (hablo de los circuitos de aplicacion) otra puedo usar este circuito con otro ttl me refiero si trabajo en ttl y alimento ambos circuito CMOS con 5V funcionara ? o tengo usar todo cmos o un adptador ?.Gracias!

Perdon me olvide de subir la imagen jaj , che para ambos tengo que poner la misma resistencia entre osc1 y osc2 no?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola fucko

Dices:
*Otra duda: podría tomar el resto del circuito del MC145026/7 y adaptarlos para el HT12e/d? *
*Mas que todo por las res y cap del las pata 11 12 13 del MC.*
Pero. . . ese reto del circuito que piensas tomar, cuál es ??
Y cómo lo adaptarías al HT12E/D ??

Dices:
*En esta parte del datasheet se refiere a que no hay que conectar los pines de dato a vdd o que no hay que conectarlos a un valor mayor*
Lo que entiendo es que no le debe aplicar un voltaje mayor de VDD+0.3V.

Dices:
*Otra puedo usar este circuito con otro TTL me refiero si trabajo en TTL y alimento ambos circuito CMOS con 5V funcionara ? o tengo usar todo CMOS o un adptador ?.*
Esto no lo sé, habría que estudiar las hojas de datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fucko (Jul 13, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola fucko
> 
> Dices:
> *Otra duda: podría tomar el resto del circuito del MC145026/7 y adaptarlos para el HT12e/d? *
> ...



me refiero al circuito que sale de la pata 15 del mc145026 , lo podria hacer en la pata de salida del ht12e o sea ese transistor la bobina el trimmer , etc .Por lo que entendi la res de osc1 y osc2 tiene que ser de 1m en el ht12e y 47k en ht12d . En cuanto a lo de la adaptacion con ttl segun lei el datasheet es CMOS , y se puede alimentar de 3V a 12V por lo tanto supongo que si lo alimento con 5V sera compatible con TTL. Gracias!





			
				fucko dijo:
			
		

> me refiero al circuito que sale de la pata 15 del mc145026 , lo podria hacer en la pata de salida del ht12e o sea ese transistor la bobina el trimmer , etc .Por lo que entendi la res de osc1 y osc2 tiene que ser de 1m en el ht12e y 47k en ht12d . En cuanto a lo de la adaptacion con ttl segun lei el datasheet es CMOS , y se puede alimentar de 3V a 12V por lo tanto supongo que si lo alimento con 5V sera compatible con TTL. Gracias!



Lo mismo con el circuito que va al pin de entrada del mc 145027 , lo podria usar para ingresar los datos al HT12d? Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 13, 2013)

Hola fucko

No logro captar tu idea. Creo que sería más entendible con una imagen, de conexiones.

Para que tengas una mejor idea de lo que se requiere te adjunto un documento .PDF en el cual se miran los HT12x.

Lo mismo sería para los que hemos venido mencionando: MC145026-27, UM3750 y estos mencionados aquí: HT12x.

saludos  
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Jul 13, 2013)

Buenas noches.

Los MC145026/MC145027 no son compatibles con los TH12E/TH12D.


Si cualquiera de estos CI los alimentamos a 5VCC serán completamente compatibles con cualquier circuito TTL.

Hay otro par de CI para Telemandos que últimamente se están imponiendo, como Decoder el SC2272 y como Encoder el SC2262, he trabajado poco con ellos pero me han gustado, van muy bien.

Son Chinos 

http://www.sc-tech.cn

Sal U2


----------



## fucko (Jul 14, 2013)

hola! bien aca esta lo que seria mas o menos el circuito final , la imagen tiene un par de cuestiones pero mas o menos:
los pines naranja son de direccion o adress como vi que algunos lo llaman , solo aparecen unos 6 por cuestiones de espacio , los verdes son los datos , los rojo son de entrada de señao el el ht12d y de salida en el ht12e , los amarillos son de osc 1 y 2 de cada circuito , hay coloque la resistencia de 1m para el E y 47K para el D , el gris es de Transmision enable en el E y de Valis Transmision en el D .El blanco es vdd y el negro vss.


Creen que funcionaria ? , otra cosa si tenemos toda esta etapa de amplificacion en el ht12d tendria mas alcance no? Este circuito llevaria antena ? , somo seria? seria la misma para emisor y receptor? si tengo varios de estos circuitos transmitiendo a  la vez pero con distinta direccion , tendria interferencia? en la revista lei que con este circuito el mc145026 transmitia a 300Mhz , el ht12E tambien lo hara? seria bueno poner unos lm7805 a la entrada de cada modulo ? ,si no se entiende algo solo avisenme ! Gracias por todo !!!

s


----------



## miguelus (Jul 14, 2013)

Buenas tardes fucko

Lo que has dibujado no es correcto, Los TH12E/TH12D son de direccionamiento "Binario" y lo has dibujado "Trinario".

Antes de realizar cualquier intento de enlazar por medio de RF asegúrate de que la parte digital está funcionando correctamente, te evitarás muchos dolores de cabeza.
Para realizar esto, cuando tengas montados ambos circuitos (Parte Digital únicamente) conecta la salida de datos del TH12E con la entrada de datos del TH12D y comprueba que todo funciona correctamente.
Si todo está correcto pasa al siguiente paso, la parte de RF.
Veo que lo que pretendes es hacer tu mismo el TX y el RX. A no ser que tengas mucha experiencia en RF y concretamente en UHF, con toda seguridad fracasarás en tu intento.
Pregunta en tu tienda habitual de Componentes Electrónicos seguro que tienen los módulos TX y RX, te sorprenderá el bajo precio.
Igualmente, por internet, encontrarás multitud de TX y RX para esta aplicación.
Estos TX/RX suelen trabajar en 433,92Mhz los hay en otras frecuencias p.e.  300Mhz pero todo dependerá de la legislación de tu país. 
En cuanto a la pregunta…  ¿Es posible tener varios TX en la misma frecuencia?, la respuesta es… Sí, se puede pero no al mismo tiempo, ya que se interferirían unas transmisiones con otras, esto es independiente de la codificación que tenga cada Transmisor.

A lo de poner un Regulador de 5VCC en cada circuito es lo más recomendable. 

Sal U2


----------



## fucko (Jul 14, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes fucko
> 
> Lo que has dibujado no es correcto, Los TH12E/TH12D son de direccionamiento "Binario" y lo has dibujado "Trinario".
> 
> ...



claro si tengo entendido que serian llaves sin punto medio , el tema de comprar el modulo ya armado es que este proyecto tiene fines didacticos mas que nada  o sea la onda es aprender y tambien hacerlo "por mi mismo" mi duda es este circuito en teoria funcionaria ? Gracias!


----------



## miguelus (Jul 14, 2013)

Buenas tardes fucko

No he entrado a analizar detenidamente los circuitos TX/RX pero...

Esos circuitos funcionan en UHF, como te he comentado en un Post anterior no es nada fácil trabajar en esas frecuencias y más sin ningún tipo de instrumental.
Yo, en mi modesto Laboratorio de aficionado poseo de tres Generadores de señal que alcanzan hasta 1Ghz, Analizador de Espectros hasta 1,5Ghz, Frecuencímetros, Analizador de Modulación...

En alguna ocasión, y por divertirme, he realizado algún TX/RX similar a lo que has posteado el resultado es que, si bien lo puedes hacer funcionar, es una gran pérdida de tiempo y de dinero y hay que realizarlo con componentes SMD de otra manera tendremos un funcionamiento errático.
Como complemento a mi trabajo habitual, me dedico, a nivel particular, a realizar sistemas de Tele Mando y Tele Control, los Receptores y Emisores que utilizo son módulos comerciales, su funcionamiento es muy seguro, me evito muchos problemas, su precio es muy, muy barato.
En cualquier caso alabo tus ganas de experimentar.

Te dejo los PDF de dos CI Encoder/Decoder, PT2272 y PT2262 en sus Data Sheet vienen aplicacions para trabajar en RF, si analizas el Decoder viene un circuito Receptor de UHF, si consigues hacelo funcionar (a mi me funcionó) tendrás  un buen Receptor.

Sal U2


----------



## fucko (Jul 14, 2013)

Interesantes estos nuevos C.I vere si los consigo a estos ht12x estaban baratos , menos de 2 dolares , te digo que vere si los consigo porque aqui en tcuman es algo dificil conseguir ciertos componentes :/ Por cierto si los vi a los modulos Tx/Rx si son baratos comprares un juego , y si funciona hare el circuito completo , por ahora lo montare en el protoboard a la parte "logica" y usare el modulo cuando me decida hare el PCB con el resto del circuito , aunque jamas pregunte el precios de estos modulos los vi en mercadolibre a unos 30 dolares ambos , lo cual es algo elevado teniendo en cuenta que solo es para experimentar y yo no tengo trabajo tengo que pedirle a mis padres (tengo 14 y aun voy a la secundaria :s creo que eso explica bastante mi ignorancia) .Pero tambien vi estos ci a 10 dolares el Mercadolibre asi que tal vez los consiga mas economicos . si tengo alguna duda estare por qui de nuevo Gracias!!


----------

